# fix leaky penguin filter



## shadwone (Jan 6, 2009)

I am wondering what you can use to fix a leaky penguin filter. The leak is caused by a crack in the case and I was wondering if anyone as use the marinefix fast from home depot


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use plastic cement to fill or epoxy glue to cover the crack.


----------



## shadwone (Jan 6, 2009)

Is there any worry of contamination if I use the epoxy?

I am being cautious since I am setting the tank up for a RTG


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's safe - just don't cure it while the filter is full and on the tank.

Or, you could just buy a new one if you're really worried.


----------

